# Feeding beans to goats.



## llrumsey (Mar 31, 2012)

Many years ago my dad was raising about 150 goats and 150 sheep, he used to have the beanerys bring out their trash (broken beans) the goats and sheep just loved this.

I now have goats and would like to add this type of protein to their diet.  Is there anything wrong with feeding broken beans to the goats, I have 12, 1 that just had twins and 5 more that are preg.

I dont want to change the diet of the pregs until after the babies are here and off them, but I was wondering about the others.

Please let me know.
Thanks
Lanell


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 31, 2012)

I give dried beans to mine from time to time.  Not a lot but some.  It is good protein, but you can't give them tons of them. They need more than beans in the diet.


----------



## llrumsey (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes I agree, I just wanted to add them as a treat, they get alot of different things. thanks for your responce.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 1, 2012)

We eat a lot of dried beans and occasionally we'll get a super stale batch that just doesn't want to cook w/o a week of soaking. I give them to the goats with out issue.


----------

